# "A2-ex-Group B" entry to run in Targa Newfoundland



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I plan on catching the ferry over for this as long as my schedule permits.
http://www.targanewfoundland.c.../718/


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: "A2-ex-Group B" entry to run in Targa Newfoundland (Sepp)*

That link doesn't work.
This one does though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.targanewfoundland.c...8/105/


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: "A2-ex-Group B" entry to run in Targa Newfoundland (Fox-N-It)*

Thanks!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Not too fan of those cars having SQ fenders... but hey, it's a nice car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Yep, the car pictured was a street car, worked over to run "B".
According to the driver roster, the car might not be there after all...
We'll see.


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

that would be good...
there was a guy running a 205 T16 E2 in Targa New Zealand a while back, and a guy running an RS200 E2 in Targa Tasmania also a a 6R4 for many years... always good... geez the RS200 was fast (800ish Hp)


----------

